
Heart patient: Apple Watch got me in and out of hospital - leephillips
http://medcitynews.com/2015/07/heart-patient-apple-watch-got-me-in-and-out-of-hospital-fast/
======
melling
The story is an early example of why the future can't get here fast enough.
Within a decade we'll all be wearing smart watches:

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/28/in-the-future-
everyo...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/28/in-the-future-everyone-
will-wear-a-smartwatch/)

